# Warning: Rant Ahead - regarding bath bombs



## HerbalEarthling (Nov 3, 2014)

I HATE MAKING BATH BOMBS!  They're either too dry and don't stick together, they fizz early because they're too wet.

Finally, I got a good batch!  Oh wait, no.  Hey Jen, how about ya bump all of the bath bombs on the shelf as you're sliding into place on the drying rack.  

I'm fortunate enough that it's not too humid here.  I made a batch the other day but I was really sick so I couldn't package or touch anything for that matter so they ended up fizzing on the drying rack.  I'm so fed up with them!  But, people buy them so I keep making them.  

End of rant.  Sorry about that guys, I just had to get that off my chest.

I do have a few on the drying rack now that will really clear your sinuses!  Found a good blend of essential oils while I was sick that I put into my bath.  Eucalyptus is some powerful stuff!


----------



## Seawolfe (Nov 3, 2014)

I feel your pain!

I had to make a bazillion of them for a wedding, and life got a lot easier when I commandeered hubbys kitchen aid mixer (specifically with that balloon whisk). It lets me use the minimum liquid and  mixes it so fast that they don't get the chance to fizz. Perhaps you've already tried that, but it helped me a lot.


----------



## HerbalEarthling (Nov 3, 2014)

I honestly think if I would have packaged them after a day or 2 they would have been fine (I'm speaking of my last batch). The ones towards the front of the rack closest to the dehumidifier were fine, the ones closest to the wall were the ones that puffed.

So then this evening I made more of the ones that were in the back that puffed. I also made a new kind because I had extra mixture. I was placing them on the drying rack and bumped some of the tops of the new kind.

Another problem that I was having were the molds I have been using. Silicone, which (for me) is too flexible to get consistent shapes and pack tight enough. I think that's why the got damaged so easily from one little bump. Don't ask me why I didn't use the new round bath bomb molds that I just got in the mail today, mind you, before I started making the bath bombs this evening. 

I have been looking for a cheap stand mixer for my soap stuff. That would make many things that I make a lot easier. I do own a Kitchenaid but I really don't want to use that for soap stuff. *sigh* 

Thanks for letting me vent. I think there should be a whole forum category for venting lol!

I meant to ask, what kind of molds have you used? What's your favorite kind? I love the look of the bombs where folks have used an ice cream scoop. But I'm thinking I just wanna go round.


----------



## snappyllama (Nov 3, 2014)

I've got one of those mondo two piece stainless steel molds from Brambleberry.  It works okay so long as I squeeze the beejesus out of it. I cannot imagine the forearm strength of people that sell them. I feel like popeye after making just a small batch. I haven't had much luck with silicon either.  It flops all over the place and won't come out cleanly.


----------



## HerbalEarthling (Nov 3, 2014)

Lol! Yeah some things take some serious arm power to do. I can't imagine people that make soap without a stick blender! And yeah, silicone, no go. When it works, they come out cute but no consistent enough. I'm tired of wasting product! Luckily my sister has 5 kids, 3 of which still take baths so yeah... I'm pretty much the coolest Aunt they know.


----------



## judymoody (Nov 3, 2014)

Not my favorite pastime.  I use a stainless steel meatballer contraption.  It gets the job done.


----------



## goji_fries (Nov 3, 2014)

Seawolfe said:


> I feel your pain!
> 
> I had to make a bazillion of them for a wedding, and life got a lot easier when I commandeered hubbys kitchen aid mixer (specifically with that balloon whisk). It lets me use the minimum liquid and  mixes it so fast that they don't get the chance to fizz. Perhaps you've already tried that, but it helped me a lot.



Bazillion is after gajillion and is the measurement for the jiggowatt.


----------



## Seawolfe (Nov 4, 2014)

You know what I use for a mold? A little round melamine bowl. Easy to pack and then whack onto the drying rack. Ok so the bath bombs look a bit like boobies (I wasn't the one who noticed that), but I don't think I have the patience for spheres...


----------



## HerbalEarthling (Nov 4, 2014)

judymoody said:


> Not my favorite pastime.  I use a stainless steel meatballer contraption.  It gets the job done.



I have one of those but couldn't get it to release. Maybe I'll try that again. I've been using this stupid silicone mold for a few years now because it produced the best ones that could "pass". It's time to make a change. Tomorrow is a new day! Got some brainstorming done tonight. Never back down from a challenge people!


----------



## Mellifera (Nov 4, 2014)

I use the meatball maker, too. If they start sticking, I spitz it with alcohol and dry it really well. It works for me!


----------



## HerbalEarthling (Nov 4, 2014)

Mellifera said:


> I use the meatball maker, too. If they start sticking, I spitz it with alcohol and dry it really well. It works for me!



Awesome thanks for the tip! I'm running out of room on my industrial drying rack lol! How long do you wait before you package your bath bomb?


----------



## Mellifera (Nov 5, 2014)

I wait until the next day. I also run the dehumidifier, and don't do anything with a double boiler or the dishwasher for a day before. Crazy, no? But I want the room as dry as possible. For drying, I use dish racks for professional dishwashers, like this: http://www.webstaurantstore.com/noble-full-size-combination-flatware-rack/274RKFLTWR.html

 They hold about 60. I was thinking of lining them with egg crate foam, and doing two layers on each when I really get going. But for now--I just added them to my line--I do maybe 100-200 at a time, so it's ok.


----------



## HerbalEarthling (Nov 5, 2014)

Mellifera said:


> I wait until the next day. I also run the dehumidifier, and don't do anything with a double boiler or the dishwasher for a day before. Crazy, no? But I want the room as dry as possible. For drying, I use dish racks for professional dishwashers, like this: http://www.webstaurantstore.com/noble-full-size-combination-flatware-rack/274RKFLTWR.html
> 
> They hold about 60. I was thinking of lining them with egg crate foam, and doing two layers on each when I really get going. But for now--I just added them to my line--I do maybe 100-200 at a time, so it's ok.



Nice thanks!  I saw a gentleman making bath bombs and putting them onto the egg crate foam.  I thought that was a great idea!  I don't make a whole lot at a time, maybe 30 or so but usual do a bunch of different scents so I only have a handful of ones that are the same.  Getting ready to get to work on some more.  Wish me luck!


----------

